# Where to draw the line with "the when" of oak pruning



## Jace (Apr 17, 2012)

Do the majority of certified arborist not trim any red oak species AT ALL from bud break thru about the end of July in order to abstain from the chance of oak wilt....OR, do MOST use pruning spray (immediately), and hope for the best? (given the possibility of oak wilt in the area)....or what?

Realizing of course dormancy is the best time, however, some clients may not be willing to wait....




Maybe I put this in the wrong thread category....not sure.


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 17, 2012)

We only prune Red Oaks from Nov 15th to end of Feb. You don't list your state, it DOES vary. Only prune when the picnic beetle vector is not active. We never use "wound dressing" as a "measure" against Oak Wilt.

If they won't wait... we tell 'em to find another company.


----------



## Jace (Apr 18, 2012)

Urban Forester said:


> We only prune Red Oaks from Nov 15th to end of Feb. You don't list your state, it DOES vary. Only prune when the picnic beetle vector is not active. We never use "wound dressing" as a "measure" against Oak Wilt.
> 
> If they won't wait... we tell 'em to find another company.





In my state, Everything I read says oaks should not be pruned during April, May, or June (I believe, relative to activity of Nitidulidae beetle family and oak bark beetles). That still doesnt mean it cant happen after that, IMO.
Oak wilt has not been found in my county in last 10 years, but it is has been found in many other counties thruout the state. http://fhm.fs.fed.us/fhh/fhh_11/MO_FHH_2011.pdf

I cant figure out where exactly to draw the line(July on, or dormancy only). I dont want to lose trim jobs that dont want to wait for fall-winter(but I also dont want to compromise proper pruning ethic)....so I guess the question is : 

Is it OK, or not OK to trim July thru end of dormancy, based on that OW has not been found in my county(known of), but it has been found in many other surrounding counties in last few years? ( And, is the answer the same answer across the board concerning all oaks, even tho red oaks get it more....?)

Many thanks for your counsel UF.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 18, 2012)

I only work on oaks during the dead of winter, safest time and keeps us working. No wound dressing here either. Lots of wilt here, so we play it safe.


----------



## Ed Roland (Apr 19, 2012)

I would not assume its ok to prune susceptible oaks up to March 31 or on and after July 1st. Pretty much, if the bug zapper in the backyard is zapping then possible vectors are out and about. Heat units instead of calendar dates. Obviously, I'm not convinced that other insect varieties are not also potential transmission sources.

Some arborists in effected areas are experimenting with Neem as a supplement in the chainsaw oiler to suppress fungal and vector activity on fresh pruning wounds during the "warm months". Mixed with bar oil @ 1 oz. per gallon is apparently an effective deterrent from docking organisms and insect vectors. I would expect the Neem to have a residual presence beyond initial codit. Perhaps this measure opens the window to a less rigid timeline of pruning opportunity.


----------



## ATH (Apr 19, 2012)

1) I am not worried about loosing jobs when I tell somebody to do the right thing. In fact, I win bids because somebody will say "nobody else told me that" and exlpain it in as much deail they need and if they want I'll send them a university factsheet about oak wilt. I am now the only "real expert" they have talked to (or maybe the only one who cares about thier trees beyond being a source of money). I don't have to be the low price, just not out of the ballpark once we have gone down that road.

2) Interesting thought on neem...but I have never pruned a tree 100% with a chainsaw. In fact if I had to guess about the ratio of handwaw:chainsaw cuts I make I'd start at 10:1.

3) I have used sealant one time. A government-funded senior citizen housing facility was having an inspection the next week and needed the trees pruned away from the buildings so waiting was not an option for them. That or storm damage repair are the only exceptions I can think of that I'd make.


----------



## Jace (Apr 20, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I only work on oaks during the dead of winter, safest time and keeps us working. No wound dressing here either. Lots of wilt here, so we play it safe.




I got this off your cite posted at the bottom of your "sig line" (or whatever its called.) . :msp_thumbsup: good stuff!

Oak tree pruning, when and why | Economy Tree Service, LLC


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2012)

Well...I talked to a couple of customers and peruaded them to wait past summer untill cold winter to do the oak trimming, even tho it was somewhat minimal trimming. Gave them some info on Oak Wilt to help them understand "the why". 



Only thing about ALSO trimming out dead is, its a whole lot easier to see it and get it ALL when the leaves are still on. Oh well...


----------

